# Old Crafstman 8/25



## Heritiana

Hi,

I would like to restore an old Craftsman snow blower 8/25. The model is C950-52677-7. Can someone tell me where can i find a manual of this snow blower with the parts list?

Thanks,


----------



## skutflut

Heritiana said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would like to restore an old Craftsman snow blower 8/25. The model is C950-52677-7. Can someone tell me where can i find a manual of this snow blower with the parts list?
> 
> Thanks,


Try a google search. A link came up to Images of the manual/parts list, but in true google fashion, there are a ton of photos, but not all for your model, you will have to pick thru them a bit.. Another option is to call Sears Canada and ask if they still have one they could email to you. I got a replacement manual for a chop saw that way, and they didn't charge. Don't call the parts dept though, try and get to a service person who has access to the computer system archives.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

:welcome: to the forum Heritiana

Since it starts with a "C" it's likely a Canadian model and there hasn't been a lot of luck tracking down manuals on those, some yes others no.

You can also try giving Sears of Canada a call and see if they have a hard copy available.

Post some photos of yours and maybe we can come close to an American one with a PDF manual ??


----------



## Taurus04

I have the same blower and found a manual that I can use for parts. I do not remember where I got it so I do not know if I can post it. It is a Murray blower.


----------



## bad69cat

Craftsman Snow Blower C950-52677-7 User Guide | ManualsOnline.com


----------



## Taurus04

From the manual I found. Hope it helps you out.


----------



## Taurus04

found a link This is the one I use:

Craftsman C950-52474 52475 52477-5 Snow Blower Owners Manual


----------



## kaziesariens

*manual*

I needed a manual for the used craftsman snowblower I bought thankfully all the numbers on machine were still readable on sticker on housing I went to searspartsdirect.com entered all the info and was able to download the pdf and printed the entire manual put it in a nice binder and saved $28 because that's what sears wanted for a replacement did the same for the new Briggs&stratton engine that was installed on it as well


----------



## Heritiana

Hi,

Thank you everybody for your help. I can start now the restoration.


----------



## Big Ed

Heritiana said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you everybody for your help. I can start now the restoration.


You going to do a thread on the restoration?
*Before pictures?*
During pictures?
In between pictures?:tongue:
*After pictures?*
Pictures?:emoticon-object-028


----------

